# Destination SMTP server does not want to receive message body



## drbagency (Aug 4, 2011)

So...I think I got hodooed. I bought the SendBlaster software. Now when I send messages it says: Destination SMTP server does not want to receive message body.

So, I start looking into this and guess what? SendBlaster sells a service to make this work...and its about $900 a month for the amount of emails I want to send!!!!

So, I looked on this site and there is a free SMTP server that I can use called hmail. I downloaded this and have now realized I am in waaaaaay over my thick head and need help! I use Windows Vista on this PC.

If anyone has an idea about how to make SendBlaster work properly please let me know. We use Gmail and I am pretty sure their limit is 500 emails sent (I have been put in timeout several times).

Could i just use a different email account from Yahoo or something similar? Is there a free account that will not put me in timeout? Should I pursue the hMail option?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Some people and their mail servers do not want unsolicited email.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You really think people are going to help you send SPAM?


----------



## drbagency (Aug 4, 2011)

I am an agent for a trucking brokerage. We have contracts and credit established with 25,000 + carriers in our network. I have a list of their contacts and email addresses. I would like to contact them twice per day with our available freight so they can book their trucks on it. This is not spam. Any more questions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you have your own internal email system why are you not using distribution groups or something similar? I think sendblaster will look like SPAM to a lot of mail systems.


----------

